# Under the Dome by Stephen King



## Werthead (Feb 27, 2012)

*Under the Dome by Stephen King*





> On  October 21st, the town of Chester's Mill in Maine is abruptly sealed  off from the outside world by a mysterious barrier. Several cars and  aircraft crash into the 'Dome', causing serious injuries and several  fatalities. The US government moves swiftly to seal off the area and  attempt to pierce the Dome through technological means. However, inside  the Dome events rapidly deteriorate as a local town politician takes  advantage of the chaos to try to take over the town, sparking a chain of  events that will end in tragedy.
> 
> Originally published in 2009, _Under the Dome _was  notable for several reasons at release. It was King's first really big,  one-off horror novel in a considerable number of years. It was also a  book that King had been trying to write on and off since 1976, but had  bounced off as it was 'too ambitious'. From the writer of the complex *Dark Tower *sequence and the large, sprawling _The Stand_,  this was an impressive comment. After reading the finished novel, it's  also a somewhat baffling comment, as it's a pretty straightforward book.
> 
> ...


----------



## biodroid (Feb 28, 2012)

That's sad that you gave it 1 star. I assume you enjoyed Lisey's Story which is IMO his worst book ever.


----------



## belowforty (Feb 28, 2012)

I think it is a nice effort by the writer. The first thing readers might find scary about Stephen King's _Under The Dome_  is its length. The second is the elaborate town map and list of  characters at the front of the book (including "Dogs of Note"), which  sometimes portends, you know, heavy lifting. Don't you believe it. The pages turn so fast that your hand--or Kindle-clicking  thumb--will barely be able to keep up. All and all I can give him 7 and 10.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 28, 2012)

The thing that irks me most about the book (which I enjoyed, despite the many, many bits in it that most new writers would never get away with) was the town map.  It doesn't look like a boot. I've tried it every way round and can't see it. 
And that really, really annoyed me.


----------



## svalbard (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought it was pretty good read. Not a classic by any means, but it was still a page turner. Once finished, quickly forgotten about, and onto to the next read. The ending was poor, but as pointed out this is a weakness of King's.


----------

